# Difference Between These Plants....



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Could anyone please tell me the difference between these plants?...

Süßwassertang
Pellia
Star Moss
Tricho (Plagiomnium Trichomanes)


I heard Tricho IS Star Moss....is that true?.... and i heard Tricho/Star Moss are not fully aquatic....is that true as well?... If so, are the rest fully aquatic? And do they do well in low or medium light?....


Thanks in advance!!


----------

